
Pando: Monsters - petethomas
https://pando.com/2017/06/07/monsters/
======
cocktailpeanuts
This guy keeps bashing on Peter Thiel and all of Pando's investors, not to
mention hating on Silicon Valley itself. I can see why he feels that way, but
if he really passionately hates all that, he should just quit his job and find
another job.

Even as a casual reader i feel uncomfortable reading all these articles from
some guy who always bashes on his company's investors. Once or twice it's
fine, but every time I see this guy's article it's 100% about saying how
someone's an asshole, how someone's a monster, etc. Again I'm not saying these
people being criticized are saints, I'm talking about this guy's attitude.

The fact that he's still working there doesn't mean he's there for justice, it
just means he can't quit his job even if he believes it's wrong to be there. I
wouldn't keep working at a company if I truly believed the company is
affiliated with people who I despise.

